# GERD suffer, prevacid is not working, any advise?



## Guest (Sep 7, 2000)

I need some advice. I have been suffering from Acid Reflux for a long time. But in the past year it has gotten worse than before. I take anywhere from 30mg to 60 mg of Prevacid a day, and it still doesn't really help.I try to watch what I eat, but sometimes it seems like no matter what I do, I can't get rid of the burning. Any suggest? Any other medications that work?


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I used this too for my acid reflux and it didn't help me either.Have you tried the Gas-X liquid ?That helped me a little bit.


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

My doc prescribed Prevacid, but I refused to take it. I demanded Prilosec instead. If you are not getting relief from that high of a dose, chances are you *may* have a bad gallbladder. I took prilosec for two years until I ended up in the ER thinking I was having a heart attack, they did an ultrasound and found 30+ gallstones. They removed it and I no longer have the pain. Although I now have to take Prilosec now for stomach ulcers, but I would never take prevacid. Oh, they diagnosed me with Acid Reflux (GERD) for those two years before removal.[This message has been edited by NewForMe (edited 09-07-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2000)

Explain why you would not take prevacid please! My doctor gave it to me the end of last week for my ulcer and I took it for 3 days and then had this terrible bout of D and the ulcer pain came back and it was like my stomach was one big raw piece of meat!I am also on Pepcid and the nurse told me not to quit taking it, plus she said I could start back on my Vioxx also. Well, I took one Vioxx that third day along with the Prevacid and I guess between the two almost did myself in!


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

A friend told me today that peppermint cordial in hot water is very good????? I too am having a flare up of this and send a big hug out to everyone!


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

OK - why I don't take prevacid is because I was at the pharmacy one day and the pharmacist told me that the makers of Prevacid give a kick back to the insurance company if they stop covering their competitions meds (i.e. Prilosec). The pharmacist and I are friendly and we got into a conversation about my Prilosec. When when I had a doctors appointment I also needed to get a new Rx for my Prilosec and the doctor said we are going to switch you to prevacid and I asked why. He said your insurance no longer covers Prilosec. I throught a fit. He wasn't aware that my prescription card was from a different carrier than my health plan. Most are the same. I said I will not take that med so the makers can get a kick back. I want Prilosec and nothing else. Luckily my Rx plan still covers Prilosec. I just hate when the HMO's start to dictate what a patient can do based on their profit margin. It's bad enough that they refuse a lot of test and treatments for the all mighty dollar, but do they need to get money from kick backs too. I am a real fighter when it comes to my health insurance. I love to go up against HMOs/PPOs. I really find it fun to argue - and usually win. I can't wait till the law passes that we will be able to sue our health plan for not providing proper care. So that is why I don't take prevacid. Heck it might just work fine, but I will never know.


----------



## Mannie (Jan 17, 2000)

NewForMe,Lots of drug companies are like that. I hate HMOs, don't even get me started! Wolverine,I have to go to the doctor sometime soon because my GERD has recently gotten worse, from occassional heartburn to heartburn every day no matter what I eat, and sometimes the pain goes through to my back. I also think there's a chance I might have a ulcer. You mentioned an ulcer -- have you been tested for H Pylori? Also, most OTC acid reducers are just half the strength of the prescription version. So if you wanted to try different drugs like Zantac, just double the OTC dosage. Also, I have heaed people mention good results from Gaviscon liquid. I use the Target cheaper version, it's an antacid with antigas in it, and it does seem to help.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

I suffer from this too. One thing that does really help is an exercise that I do. If I forget to do this exercise I will begin to suffer. Then I will reach for the gaviscon. I do this exercise usually in the morning and do 10 at a time before breakfast. It goes like this.... Lay on your back on the floor. Legs straight out and together. Bring up both legs at the same time and bend them up to your chest. Then release both legs back down without touching the floor and repeat the first part again. Just don't let your legs touch the floor during this exercise. Do this ten times. It will be hard to do, but it works.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2000)

I definitely have an ulcer and have been tested a couple of times for H Pylori and been told I don't have it. Read something lately that said that actually quite a few people with ulcers DON'T have it and quite a few without ulcers DO have it, so it is not as good an indicator as was first thought.If you do have an ulcer or GERD and need Pepcid or other meds that can now be bought over the counter, and you need them in larger doses, you are better off getting them with a prescription if you have insurance that covers your meds! It's much cheaper.Would still like to know if any one else has had a worsening of their D when taking Prevasid!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2000)

Thanks for everyone's reply.But how safe is it and for how long can someone take those over the counter acid reducer? If that was the best way to go, then they wouldn't have prevacid and prilosec.I also have been told that prevacid and prilosec are the same thing, is this really the case?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2000)

I also have acid reflux really bad. I have been in the hospital twice thinking I was having a heart attact. No problem with my heart so I had a upper GI no ulcers but a small hiatal hernia. I have taken prescription everything and they all worked if I took them regularly BUT they also made my IBS worse and after 2 years on them my digestion got so bad I was losing weight due to malabsorption of nutrients. Finally out of desperation I went to the health food store and bought a bottle of PDA. Presto, no more indigestion and no more GERD.I had been afraid to take it because I thought my problem was too much acid because it was always in my throat but the problem was I didn't have enough digestive enzymes. You can take up to 4 with each meal but 1 does the trick for me. It is a Betaine HCI and Pepsin combo put out by Natures Sunshine. Less then $20.00 for 250 capsules. Most private owned health food stores will give you several free of charge just to try and you will be able to tell if they are working by the end of the first day.They have been the answer to my prayers for this problem. Hope they help you if you decide to try them.Carolyn


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Hi,In addition to a pretty much lifelong IBS situation, I developed GERD around ten years ago (have a small hiatal hernia) and was plagued with it for a long time. Drove me crazy. Now, I probably have had it twice during the whole year. These are the things I did over the last couple years to combat IBS and GERD. The IBS still hangs around, but the GERD is basically gone, so if any of these things help you out, great.1) Exercise 15 minutes every morning2) Drink 8 glasses of room-temperature water every day3) Got acupuncture treatments4) Changed dinner eating style to reduced amount of food and earlier eating time (I have the slow motility thing, so if I eat after 7:30 or 8:00, I won't be able to get to bed until real late)5) Took L-glutamine and Lactobacillus acidopholus (recommended by acupuncturist)6) Did all the other stuff a regular doctor would recommend (no tight pants, acidy foods, etc.)7) Reduced fat intake dramatically8) Reduced intake of foods that contained partially hydrogenated oilsHope you get something out of this, I am happy that things are better for me; hope they will be better for you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Found out yesterday that I have H Pylori. The Dr. said to stop my Prilosec and Reglan and sated me on the Previcid and antibiotics for 14 days. This is the third time I have a H Pylori. I prefer the Prilosec for GERD, but the Previcid & antibiotics works beter with this infection.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

Too Everyone:Regarding Prevacid and Prilosec...they are NOT the same thing..they are in the same CLASS of drugs...they are proton (acid) pump inhibitors...all drugs in this class can cause D. There is also a newer one called aciphex that is supposed to help people that have to take 2 prilosec daily. As for the over the counter acid blockers such as Pepcid, zantac, etc..they work differently than Prevacid & Prilosec...they just block the acid receptors...the acid is still there, it just doesn't have the same effect (heartburn) if its receptors are blocked...on a scale of 1-10, the Prevacid, etc. reduce acid by about a 9...the pepcid, etc. are about a 5. People with less severe symptoms or just occasional heartburn can get away with the OTC pepcid, etc. The Prilosec and Prevacid are for people with full blown severe GERD, peptic ulcer disease, or hiatal hernia. Also, the otc's are safe to take long term...but as someone stated, it is cheaper if you get an Rx for them...Gaviscon liquid IS good because if forms a foam barrier on the stomach contents so that they cannot creep back up and cause heartburn.You should avoid caffeine, chocolate, citrus fruits and juices, tomatoes, and mint.Raise the head of your bed 6 inches by putting blocks under it. also, don't eat before bed or wear tight pants, etc...it all contributes to the pressure that causes GERD.Losing excess weight also helps.I did a major presentation on GERD when I was in pharmacy school.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2000)

I took Aciphex before the Dr. put me on Prilosec. Everyone's system is different and what works for one may not work for another. Guess you just have to keep trying and take what works for you.


----------



## Tucker (Dec 18, 1999)

I had such severe heartburn (I had a hiatal hernia) that I had to have surgery at the age of 22. I had the Hill repair (that's a hiatal hernia repair) done in Seattle, WA. I have never had heartburn since -- knock on wood.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2000)

thanks for all the input on this subject. i may try the gaviscon and go to the health food store, i am at wits end. i just want some relief.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2000)

I feel that I might be allergic to certain types of preservatives and that along with greasy and acidic foods cause my GERD to act up. There are so many different things it could be and tests are so expensive. My doctor told he thinks I have a hiatal hernia too.Well I just sent away for some insurance through school and eventually I want to get another endoscopy done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2000)

thanks for all of your replies.Doesn't anyone's gerd act up from food and drinks that are not acidic, greasy, and/or spicy?


----------

